# Working with a lathe for the first time, this maybe a stupid question but how do you remove



## JoAnneN (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Need more information. Are you trying to remove a tapered spindle insert? Is your headstock spindle open through? If your spindle is hollow like many are, put a 1/2" rod long enough to reach the end of the insert and tap firmly. It should pop right out.

DanK


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Yup. Should have a hole on the opposite side of the head stock. The lathe should've come with a foot long round bar with a knob or something on the end.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

3 and 1 oil on the fingertip for a lite coat before taper is inserted will make removal much easier! Works great on router collets and shafts too.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

What was the question JoAnne? Above answers cover the removal of the insert, a rod should have been supplied and only needs a sharp tap with a mallet to remove it. Have fun with the lathe.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Your lathe (PSI Turncrafter Commander, right?) came with a knock-out rod that is used to eject whatever you put in the headstock spindle taper. The manual for your lathe (on page 8) tells how to use it for a spur center, but it's the same for whatever you put in there - and what you show appears to be the stub end of a MT2-JT33 adapter for use with a drill chuck.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: I imagine it's rather hard turning stuff on that machine while it's suspended from the ceiling upside down


----------



## JoAnneN (Jun 2, 2016)

I woke up and tried it, yes it did have a hole, it popped right out! Thanks so much, I was wondering what that bar was. I didn't get a manual in the box so I have been trying to figure it out. In the past I have only used a scroll saw so this was a learning curve. I didn't have a grinder or a chuck or realky anything i needed, it was one thing after another. I thought that the barrel trimmer was the center stock, that didn't fare well. I'm giving myself a break, I'm OK with the mistakes, that's how I will learn, thanks for all the help with all my questions. I'm ready to turn my first pen, I'll post a picture when I'm done. Thanks again


----------



## DanKrager (Apr 13, 2012)

Before you create a(nother) dangerous situation where you could get seriously hurt, please download this manual and at least learn the names and uses of the basic parts. This seems to be the appropriate manual for your tool.

Then we can go from there answering your questions. It's what we do.

DanK


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Also find a manual for your phone camera.


----------

